# Chistopol K-43 Newly Arrived



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

this arrived yesterday so I thought I'd hopefully brighten a few days up with it;

Pretty sure factory is Chistopol, hands may be of wrong type(possibly all metal with no lume finished in black?)as dial is of the unlumed type, however there are many very slightly differing dial designs its difficult to be sure either way...I dont think the hands have been relumed or that this dial(with the open 4 at 14:00 and 24:00 positions) has ever had any on it and is usually seen with plain hands.


































dial has been retouched at the 5 position other than that it is in very good condition for year 4-46 and keeps good time though only runs for about 16 hours or so...is this normal?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

All those old Type-1 watches are great treasures.

I think they deserves to be catched by real lovers :man_in_love: , as definetely you are.

The other choice,tearing down the movement for creating those terrific frankenstein watches, copying military ones, is too much sad! :thumbsdown:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

It's away for a service then I will improve on the dial repair at 5 and get a nice new period strap, definately a wearer and a nice size.

I agree on the franken watches far to sad an end for these old watches.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great catch,  well done, its a beauty!

Best regards Martin


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a couple of images of this on its new strap;


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

stefano34 said:


>


Love the watch and especially the strap. I would love one , do they come in long sizes?

Here's my FSWF 1939 model, what's authentic and what's been tinkered with I can't say.










By the way, what makes the watch a K-43? The movement I know as a Type-1, so is it the Saucepan case?


----------

